# A quick hacked 100 amp



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Had this one done by 12' today. All cash....​


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Doesn't look hack at all. Got rid of all that service cable. Looks good. Is that PVC sch. 80? 

Lets see a pic of the j-boxes at the old panel location.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Doesn't look hack at all. Got rid of all that service cable. Looks good. Is that PVC sch. 80?
> 
> Lets see a pic of the j-boxes at the old panel location.


I refed them at points, new feeds to both basement p/c s for the original 2 ckts, one to burner and another to a j box for the kitchen. I ended up running new 4 wire feeds for the dryer and range since one was se cable and the other 10/2. Inspector showed up and mention i believe was 250-19 or something but said I can make my own ground terminal (under the meterpan) so I did, cut a ground bar and fed the #6 GEC thru it.Better than paying $40 at the supply house to make the cable companies job easier.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks good. 
No ground strip for the other utilities (cable/phone etc.)?

Sch 80: I cant find any schd 80 fittings. LBs' etc.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

leland said:


> Looks good.
> No ground strip for the other utilities (cable/phone etc.)?
> 
> Sch 80: I cant find any schd 80 fittings. LBs' etc.


Down low by the concrete( homemade).


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I throw my ground point on the meter socket. cut up a ground rod and drill and tap it into the meter socket. simple, easy and fast


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Are the shingles on the house Asbestos? Did you cut or drill into them?
Exposure to asbestos, even in small amounts, may lead to lung cancer, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, pleural plaques, mesothelioma and other forms of cancer. This health risks increase if the person exposed is also a smoker.
Read more: Are Asbestos Shingles on a Home Dangerous? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5749377_asbestos-shingles-home-dangerous_.html#ixzz1UZrm3h79
​


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ptcrtn said:


> Are the shingles on the house Asbestos? Did you cut or drill into them?
> Exposure to asbestos, even in small amounts, may lead to lung cancer, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, pleural plaques, mesothelioma and other forms of cancer. This health risks increase if the person exposed is also a smoker.
> Read more: Are Asbestos Shingles on a Home Dangerous? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5749377_asbestos-shingles-home-dangerous_.html#ixzz1UZrm3h79
> ​


Awesome. That reminds me, I have a job coming up where I have to cut into some asbestos siding. I'll be sure to notify the EPA. :no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We have lot line metering around here and can't put the meter base on the house. Plus we can't put a mast on the POCO's pole. So it underground all the way. Would be so nice to do what you did, nice job:thumbsup: 

Get the asbestos wet and then there is no dust.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ptcrtn said:


> Are the shingles on the house Asbestos? Did you cut or drill into them?
> Exposure to asbestos, even in small amounts, may lead to lung cancer, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, pleural plaques, mesothelioma and other forms of cancer. This health risks increase if the person exposed is also a smoker.
> Read more: Are Asbestos Shingles on a Home Dangerous? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5749377_asbestos-shingles-home-dangerous_.html#ixzz1UZrm3h79
> ​


Yep, and i used a self feed 2 5/8" bit on it...........Am I eligible for one of those class action settlements yet ?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The strut strap is a code violation.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The strut strap is a code violation.


I know.......but where is it gonna contract and expand? there is less tham 14" there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. good that the POCO drop was right where you needed it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Yep, and i used a self feed 2 5/8" bit on it...........Am I eligible for one of those class action settlements yet ?


Soon the money will be poring in..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice job..:thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Nice job.. good that the POCO drop was right where you needed it.. :thumbsup:


 LIPA guys were nice enough to stock my truck with bananas and insulinks as well as about 100' of 4 triplex for drop extensions. Amazing what a $40 lunch tip can buy. This one was a lucky one without any linework. Thanks. It will be about another 6 months till LIPA comes and installs a plug in meter.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I know.......but where is it gonna contract and expand? there is less tham 14" there.


Id do the same thing :thumbsup: Just wanted it to be clear it is a violation.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice work!!

I would have secured the PVC the same way you did; violation or not. 

A bit off topic here, but having done linework, I couldn't help but notice there's only one primary wire feeding the transformer. How does the primary return?

Is it SWER (Single Wire Earth Return), or is it (Heaven forbid......) using the same neutral for both primary and secondary? 

Or am I just missing the primary neutral?


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Yep, and i used a self feed 2 5/8" bit on it...........Am I eligible for one of those class action settlements yet ?


Sounds like you think its funny. That job of yours done with out the proper safety for asbestos followed you could breath the fibers and also take them home to your family.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

ptcrtn said:


> Are the shingles on the house Asbestos? Did you cut or drill into them?
> Exposure to asbestos, even in small amounts, may lead to lung cancer, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, pleural plaques, mesothelioma and other forms of cancer. This health risks increase if the person exposed is also a smoker.
> Read more: Are Asbestos Shingles on a Home Dangerous? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5749377_asbestos-shingles-home-dangerous_.html#ixzz1UZrm3h79
> ​


GTFO Looser

It took guys working with it all day all week decades to realize what it dose. I'm not going to loose sleep drilling a hole thru it a couple times a year


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ptcrtn said:


> Sounds like you think its funny. That job of yours done with out the proper safety for asbestos followed you could breath the fibers and also take them home to your family.


I still have asbestos insulated steam pipes in my house. :thumbup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*hak a lak a lak a haka*

Hi DOC ,

Don,t you have to do something with the rope ? Hight is OK ?


Nice Job !



Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> We have lot line metering around here and can't put the meter base on the house. Plus we can't put a mast on the POCO's pole. So it underground all the way. Would be so nice to do what you did, nice job:thumbsup:
> 
> Get the asbestos wet and then there is no dust.


Water alone will not keep asbestos fibers down. You need to have a mixture of soap and water. Even that won't do anything if you're using a high speed tool such as a battery drill with a hole saw or an angle grinder, you either have to use a shrouded drill with a HEPA vac on the other end or set up a containment with a negative air machine. 

Either way you're going to do what you're going to do, and that's that.

You can take a look at post #20 for proper disposal techniques. :laughing::laughing:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/asbestos-26507/#post494730


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

ptcrtn said:


> Are the shingles on the house Asbestos? Did you cut or drill into them?
> Exposure to asbestos, even in small amounts, may lead to lung cancer, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, pleural plaques, mesothelioma and other forms of cancer. This health risks increase if the person exposed is also a smoker.
> Read more: Are Asbestos Shingles on a Home Dangerous? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5749377_asbestos-shingles-home-dangerous_.html#ixzz1UZrm3h79
> ​



Don't worry, the asbestos is covered by lead paint.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The strut strap is a code violation.


How so? I don't think the LB is rigidly attached. Even if so, would the movement be greater that 1/8"?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

donaldelectrician said:


> Hi DOC ,
> 
> Don,t you have to do something with the rope ? Hight is OK ?
> 
> ...


Na, that rope was there as well as the clothes hangars, The house belonged to an old WW II vet in a wheelchair, we were easy on him coming in just over 2 k. Guy was drinking beer and smoking cigs at 9 am.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Water alone will not keep asbestos fibers down. You need to have a mixture of soap and water. Even that won't do anything if you're using a high speed tool such as a battery drill with a hole saw or an angle grinder, you either have to use a shrouded drill with a HEPA vac on the other end or set up a containment with a negative air machine.
> 
> Either way you're going to do what you're going to do, and that's that.
> 
> ...


 I've already marked my fate , I cut about 20 of those old shingles with a grinder a few years back not thinking replacing a back door and window.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

micromind said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> I would have secured the PVC the same way you did; violation or not.
> 
> ...


 They use the same neutral around here for both. I did two things differently, used 2 " for the tailpipe to make the next guys 200 amp upgrade an easy one, price difference is minimal, used the strut system so future vinyl siders can work behind everything ...My contractors always find it easier when I do it this way so I'll be nice to the next guy.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good. My bet was on earth return primary. 


I ain't even gonna touch the asbestos argument, although I will say I agree with randas.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess the POCO around there does not require a guy wire?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kalexv12 said:


> I guess the POCO around there does not require a guy wire?


Mast extending over 3' from roof lines and must be of solid construction (EMT, rmc, L iron, etc) . But rarely ever enforced.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would never cut or drill asbestos shingles. GAF Weatherside fiber-cement shingles
are an exact match for asbestos shingles. I would pull the nails and remove the asbestos that needed to be screwed or drilled then replace with GAF. Then go to work. Double bag old shingles leave with home owner.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Yep, and i used a self feed 2 5/8" bit on it...........Am I eligible for one of those class action settlements yet ?


i got paperwork in the mail one time and a check for a class action law suit i didnt even know was happening ............ there was a list of about 500 diffrent attourneys and the check was for a whopping $4.68. i didnt even cash it that way if what ever happens that the mfg didnt want to happen ever happens to me i didnt sell out of my rights to the lawsuit I'D be filing. problem is im still not sure if i have, did have , or intend to have said product from said mfg seeing as i dont wear hearing aides. funny huh?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

troublemaker1701 said:


> I would never cut or drill asbestos shingles. GAF Weatherside fiber-cement shingles
> are an exact match for asbestos shingles. I would pull the nails and remove the asbestos that needed to be screwed or drilled then replace with GAF. Then go to work. Double bag old shingles leave with home owner.


You remove it, you own it. If it resurfaces somewhere and they can trace it back to you, it's your ass.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> You remove it, you own it. If it resurfaces somewhere and they can trace it back to you, it's your ass.


what can I say
You are right:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

troublemaker1701 said:


> what can I say
> You are right:thumbsup:


But the truth of the matter is They are not going to open CSI over dumping asbestos. Crap, out here they can not even find the Ocean parkway serial murderer . However I would like to leave five bags of Asbestos pipe wrap at the front doors of the courthouse.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

The home owner would blackmail me or rat me out


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

troublemaker1701 said:


> The home owner would blackmail me or rat me out


I had a customer pay me 1k on the low to dispose of some pipe wrap. Gladly took the money, arrived with gear and left w/ the bad. Ended up in at a undisclosed location:laughing:


----------

